# The TRUTH about Betta Care- Printable Flyer



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello everyone,

In light of the upcoming Betta Fish Awareness Day (June 21st, mark your calendars,) I have created a TRUTH About Betta Care flyer. It depicts how bettas are often treated, and highlights the reality of how uninformed betta owners house their fish. And they wonder why they become ill! 

Anyways, here is the link to the flyer, as well as a preview of it.

Black and white version for easy printing-
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s488/Bajistock/TheTruthbw.jpg

Full color version-
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s488/Bajistock/TheTruth-1.jpg

Preview of the flyer-









I hope everyone assists us in getting the word out to as many people as possible. Post them in your local pet store, hand them out around town, stick them in doors, mailboxes, car windsheilds. Hopefully this event will get the ball rolling towards a day when betta "bowls" are outlawed and the overall quality of life for our dear fish is improved.


-KJ


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I would change "do not know [how to properly care]" to "Majority of betta owners are misinformed on proper betta care". People don't like being told they're wrong.

Other than that, looks good to me!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks great! I'll certainly mark my calendar!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Looks good, I'm gonna stick it on facebook


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Posted on my Facebook with the following caption:

"The truth about humane betta keeping. Millions of these beautiful fish die slow deaths each year due to misinformed owners and an unscrupulous pet industry that fosters misinformation."


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it looks nice, but there are a couple places it could probably be better. 
There is a typo in the heating section (keeps should be keep). I would also modify the filter section as a filter is NOT necessary - just a very good thing to have. The way it is written implies, to me, that a filter would keep the water clean and get rid of the need for water changes. If a person needs to be read something like this to figure out how to properly care for a betta, they likely know nothing about (and are unlikely to research) cycling.

I would change that section to something like "clean, healthy water" and emphasize frequent water changes and properly conditioned water. 

A betta in a big tank, with a proper heater and a nice filter... But water straight from the tap that hasn't been changed for a month because "the filter keeps it clean" is going to do a lot worse than a betta in a heated one gallon with a regular schedule of water changes with properly treated water.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

If you ever want help designing flyers or brochures or anything, let me know! I'm a graphic designer :3 

I'll spread the word!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

A smaller tank really doesn't need a filter. It'll need unnecessary cycling. Bettas get their air from the surface, they don't actively intake oxygen from the water.
Also, saying betta pet owners "don't keep their water clean" and that "breeders keep their water pristine" is far from the truth. I'm certain there are many breeders that don't know half of what their doing, as well as many pet owners (like myself) that make sure their betta's environment is perfectly pristine.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Well they do intake oxygen from the water, but not as much as is breathed from the surface. Either way, clean water is a must. Maybe it should say clean water through a filter OR water changes. 

I love most of it, except for the color. a green background means a grey background, and for most people, like me, all they grey prints out and takes up ink. Maybe a 3rd version that is ink friendly?


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey KJ, thanks for spreading the word! As I said when you realised the poster on Facebook, I really do love it. Don't worry about the nitpicky things, though. I know the poster speaks in generalities and with small, limited, space you cannot afford to thoroughly explain those generalities in detail (its not a book, after all). I'd love to see more of these in the future.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

*cause LETHARGY


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Bahamut and Tamyu make great points. Even as it is, I will still print it out and post it around town. Do you possibly have a smaller one that could be printed multiple to a page? (Or would you want to make one, Kelsey?) I'm thinking if you have something smaller I can distribute it to the vets in town to give out to their patients' owners. Or surreptitiously sneak into those horrible betta homes they sell at Petsmart.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, a PETA for Bettas. How about PETBS? (People for the ethical treatment of Betta Splendens) I'm really impressed! So how do you take down all those youtubes that say how happy their Betta lives in a shot glass? Almost as bad as those that sell plant/Betta ecosystems that supposedly self supporting and the betta is suppose to feed off the plant? I remember my apartment partners wife thought that the "air fern" actually fed off of air!!! hahaha! It was just a dried plant dyed green!! some people believe anything!

Jeff.:shock:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Betta Splendens of Colorado is also planning some events around our state to promote betta awareness. We encourage you guys to do the same in your area


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input, guys, and I apologize for the minor misspellings. xD Sometimes I get so excited to finish it, I skip the double-checking.

Kelsey, I'm a graphic designer, too. =) Happy contracted with the US Air Force, BEST JOB EVAAA. 

I'll be making these tweaks and I'll see how small I can shrink it so that the text is still legible (May have to condense some of the info). It's a lot to cram onto a page and I'm honestly not too fond of the layout. But, as long as our point gets across to people, and at least ONE betta's quality of life is improved from it, we've done a good job. =)


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

jeffegg2 said:


> Wow, a PETA for Bettas. How about PETBS? (People for the ethical treatment of Betta Splendens) I'm really impressed! So how do you take down all those youtubes that say how happy their Betta lives in a shot glass? Almost as bad as those that sell plant/Betta ecosystems that supposedly self supporting and the betta is suppose to feed off the plant? I remember my apartment partners wife thought that the "air fern" actually fed off of air!!! hahaha! It was just a dried plant dyed green!! some people believe anything!
> 
> Jeff.:shock:


Sorry, but I am going to have to correct you.

Betta Fish Awareness Day does NOT support PETA or condone it. PETA kills most of its "rescued" animals and supports extreme measures to raise awareness about what they claim their cause to be (I say claim because it is a hypocritical scam group). They support internal terrorist groups such as ALF (Animal Liberation Front) and believe that animals should have complete equal rights--meaning that they are technically against pets. PETA values animal life over human life and degrades women constantly for their cause. I'm not just talking about their constant use of sexualizing women, I'm talking about how they protested the Ben and Jerry's factory from using cow milk and suggested that women be milked instead because its wrong to milk cows.

In no way is my group affiliated or supportive of extreme and terrorist supporting groups like that. Betta Fish Awareness Day supports education and peaceful ways to make change happen, much like the Humane Society or the ASPCA.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Sivan said:


> Sorry, but I am going to have to correct you.
> 
> Betta Fish Awareness Day does NOT support PETA or condone it. PETA kills most of its "rescued" animals and supports extreme measures to raise awareness about what they claim their cause to be


I think it was just meant to be a compliment, and in no way a comparison of your methods...

The flyer looks nice, and I do agree with someone else who pointed out that a printer-friendly alternate as well as the colorful one might make it easier for more folks to share your poster,
And I also noted a typo- "accommodate" is with an 'o' ...looks good, though! :-D


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Sivan said:


> Sorry, but I am going to have to correct you.
> 
> Betta Fish Awareness Day does NOT support PETA or condone it. PETA kills most of its "rescued" animals and supports extreme measures to raise awareness about what they claim their cause to be (I say claim because it is a hypocritical scam group). They support internal terrorist groups such as ALF (Animal Liberation Front) and believe that animals should have complete equal rights--meaning that they are technically against pets. PETA values animal life over human life and degrades women constantly for their cause. I'm not just talking about their constant use of sexualizing women, I'm talking about how they protested the Ben and Jerry's factory from using cow milk and suggested that women be milked instead because its wrong to milk cows.
> 
> In no way is my group affiliated or supportive of extreme and terrorist supporting groups like that. Betta Fish Awareness Day supports education and peaceful ways to make change happen, much like the Humane Society or the ASPCA.


Thank you!!!

I highly dislike PETA and similar groups who pretend to be for the animals, when reality is different. PETA believes no one should own a pet, at all. If you want to be able to own pets, then please find out the truth about PETA (and other organizations) before you support them!!

--------

Back on topic:

I love the flyer. And I would like to try to sneak some in my local pet stores, though I don't know how long they would last before being trashed.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

wystearya said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I highly dislike PETA and similar groups who pretend to be for the animals, when reality is different. PETA believes no one should own a pet, at all. If you want to be able to own pets, then please find out the truth about PETA (and other organizations) before you support them!!


+++1


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

that light bulb deathtrap looks horrendous.


----------

